#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-02
 * nlsthz-nwork waves
<bassem> Toki,
<bassem> Toki, any information about this month meetup?
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<Toki> bassem, sorry didn't notice. And no, no contact with Omar since the first IRC issue.
<Toki> *IRC meeting
<bassem> nlsthzn, waves back!
<bassem> Toki, someone has to take care of this issue, either announce the place or change it!
<bassem> there's only 2 days!
<bassem> xnixan, nlsthzn
<Toki> I'm assuming, if Omar is involved, it would be in the same place as last time.
<bassem> Toki, and if not involved!!!
<Toki> Looks like this is gonna be the first meetup I'm gonna be absent from.
<Toki> bassem: It's up to us to decide.
<nlsthzn-work> what is the issue, the noise?
<bassem> Toki, you will not come?
<bassem> nlsthzn, this month meetup!
<bassem> it's after 2 days!
<nlsthzn-work> what about the meetup?
<Toki> bassem: No, I will not, I've previous engagement.
<nlsthzn-work> what is the issue
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: Omar hasn't updated anything about it.
<nlsthzn-work> so no venue etc?
<bassem> there's the old place! but no one like it, noisy !
<nlsthzn-work> what was commincated on meetup? did it specify venue and time etc?
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: No venue, no discussion topics, etc.
 * nlsthzn-work is at work and can't check
<Toki> Basically the usual montly meetup post you see all the time, nothing has been added.
<nlsthzn-work> lol! this should have been finilised weeks ago :p
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: Indeed, and that's the reason we are worrying.
<Toki> *are worried
<nlsthzn-work> should have worried last week
<Toki> We expected Omar to do the things he always does...
<bassem> nlsthzn, so no reason to worry now!!!
<Toki> Anyway, just dropped a message to Omar.
<Toki> But if he doesn't act, I can't think of doing anything else other than adding More Cafe as the meetup location.
<nlsthzn-work> bassem: sure, but next time worry earlier...
<nlsthzn-work> Toki: point of learning... one person cannot take sole responsibility for anything...
<bassem> nlsthzn, ok done for the next time! but what about this time?
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: Well, he decided what has to be discussed, but this time left no hints whatsoever.
<Toki> *discussed before,
<nlsthzn-work> choose venue and make it natty release... discuss unity and how to get new users to embrace it ;)
<nlsthzn-work> have cake and fun :)
<nlsthzn-work> Due to me not being able to make the meetup's I never check for stuff like that
<nlsthzn-work> bassem: Toki: ^
<bassem> nlsthzn,
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: Thanks for the recommendations, I'll take action if Omar doesn't do anything by tomorrow latest. Since nothing very important is going to be the subject, I don't think it'll matter if the details I update are late. For now, I've changed the venue to More Cafe.
<nlsthzn-work> venue and time is the most important things to get out there early
<nlsthzn-work> bai
 * nlsthzn waves
<fenris-unity> elo
<nlsthzn> fenris-unity: hi :)
<fenris-unity> how r u
<nlsthzn> ejat: I am fine and yourself?
<nlsthzn> You are using unity?
<ejat> yups on my workstation]
<nlsthzn> ejat: nice :)
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-03
 * nlsthzn waves
<Haden> Good morning guys..
<Haden> Good morning xnixan , ejat ,bassem_lap , nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Morning Mr. Haden :)
 * nlsthzn has to eat something... bbl :)
<bassem_mobile> morning all
<bassem_mobile> ejat: hello
<Haden> bassem_mobile,
<Haden> Omar is back..
<bassem_mobile> Haden: i saw
<bassem_mobile> Haden: you didn't appear yesterday!
<Haden> bassem_mobile,  Busy with work.. :(
<Haden> Took off today.. :)
<bassem_mobile> Haden: great
<Haden> bassem_mobile, I told him about celebrating natty launch..
<bassem_mobile> Haden: i've read all the mails :-)
<Haden> xnixan, Good morning..
<nlsthzn> mails? Have I missed something?
<nlsthzn> bassem_mobile: ^
<bassem> nlsthzn, ?
<nlsthzn> I see that you told Haden that you read all the mails... now I am wondering which mails you are reffering too and am I missing out on some or other communications occuring
<Haden> nlsthzn,  Meetup mails..
<Haden> Aren't you getting those?
<nlsthzn> Haden: mailing list?
<nlsthzn> because I see no new mails on the meetup mailing list...
 * nlsthzn is getting severely annoyed with Kubuntu 11.04, consistent niggles and crashes intermittently in just about all applications thus far :/
<nlsthzn> ? So... what e-mails am I not getting?!
<Haden> nlsthzn,  Meet up comment emails..
<nlsthzn> nope, don't get any info via e-mail about that... must be a setting... let me have a look :)
<nlsthzn> Haden: may be because I am not marked as attending I don't get any info
<nlsthzn> Yup, if you are not set to attend a meeting you can't get any changes communicated to you via e-mail...
<Haden> nlsthzn,  That's why you need to attend..
<nlsthzn> Sure, when the next meeting is held in Ruwais I will be there ;)
<Haden> nlsthzn , why don't you organize one :)
<bassem> ejat,
<Haden> Hello bojicas
<bassem> Haden, hello
<Haden> bassem , Hi
 * nlsthzn waves
<ejat> hi ...
<ejat> sorry ... just coming back from work
<nlsthzn-work> ejat: Hi :)
<ejat> :)
<ejat> brb restart
<Haden> nlsthzn-work, Who is your internet provider in Ruwais?
<nlsthzn-work> Haden: etisalat
<Haden> nlsthzn-work, Any problems last couple of days?
<Haden> Pages taking time to load?
<nlsthzn-work> Haden: not more than normal
<Haden> nlsthzn-work,  What's your speed?
<nlsthzn-work> Haden: e-life 8mbps
<bassem_lap> fenris-,
<nlsthzn-work> lol
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-04
<bassem> fenris-unity,
 * bassem Upgrading the laptop to Natty
<hadenx> Hello bassem, xnixan ,fenris-unity
<bassem> hadenx, morning
<bassem> hadenx, now it's good afternoon
<hadenx> bassem,just realized that .. :)
<hadenx> Omar didn't get back on the pizza plans ..
<bassem> hadenx, so it's like that last time!
<hadenx> We might just meet up for coffee...
<bassem> hadenx, today you mean?
<hadenx> bassem ,Yes.. The meetup is today right ?
<bassem> hadenx, yeah! are you coming ?1
<hadenx> Yes.. Ill be there ...
<bassem> hadenx, who else? xnixan !!!
<hadenx> bassem, from irc I think only bojicas will show up..
<Toki> Hey guys, I need help regarding my waterlogged laptop, any of you have experience in such cases?
<Toki> xnixan, Haden, bassem.
<bassem> Toki,
<Toki> Yes, bassem?
<bassem> remove the battery
<Toki> Battery's removed.
<bassem> let it dry
<Toki> Been drying since last night.
<Toki> Another thing bugging me is that Sharjah's water are quite noticeably saltier. :/
<bassem> Toki, not enough!
<Toki> bassem: How long?
<bassem> put it in dry and warm place
<bassem> 2 or 3 days
<bassem> and pray!
<Toki> Can't do anything about warmth, but yeah it's a dry place.
<Toki> Pray?! Not definete of it working again?
<bassem> Toki, what about the sun!
<Toki> Bassem, even balcony doesn't get too much sunlight.
<Toki> And it's sandy all around (industrial area).
<Toki> bassem: Is there anywhere I can buy distilled water?
<bassem> Toki, no idea!
<Toki> bassem: Salty water, eternal death chance increase. :'(
<Toki> I need some compressed air as well, did not find in Mirdif City Centre yesterday.
<Toki> By the way, how safe is it to clean desktops with water? On UF, quite a few people has apparently done it.
<Toki> Welcome, fenris-unity!
<bassem> bojicas, coming today?
<bojicas> hi. yes, i'll be there
<bojicas> bassem, what about you?
<bassem> bojicas, yeah sure!
<bassem> Haden, xnixan , move!
<bassem_mobile> hi ejat- !
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, LOL
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: what?
<xnixan> @ xnixan  move!
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: and you didn't ?!!
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, LOL again
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, how are you?
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: fine
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: you?
<bassem_mobile> xnixan:
<bassem_mobile> nlsthzn:
<nlsthzn> bassem_mobile: hello
<bassem_mobile> nlsthzn: hey
<nlsthzn> Good meeting?
<bassem_mobile> nlsthzn: i don't know!
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, yep!
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: how are you?
<nlsthzn> guess we have to wait from those that attended then
<bassem_mobile> nlsthzn: define "Good" !
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: we are talking about you right now!
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, i am fine, thaks
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, about what?
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: sponsorship!
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, very well
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, but i did not get any reply till now!
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, i was dreaming to host this month meeting!
<bassem_mobile> cause you didn't attend!
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, wow!
<bassem_mobile> xnixan:
<bassem_mobile> why you didn't attend?
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, should'nt be at 6th
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: ?!!
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, i think, it confuses me with dubai tech nights!
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: man it's today! right now!!
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, :(
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: if you were member of meetup, you will receive a notification
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, i am
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: !
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, and i know it is in festival city!
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, but i thought it will be tomorrow!
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: next time isa
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, isa
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: omar is next to me, do you want me to tell him anything?
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, sure!
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: ?
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, i have his business card, and i called him on the number mentioned there
<nlsthzn> hehe...
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: he said that he got voice mail from you
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, i also left for him voice mail, but i did not get any reply
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, hehe
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, ok, then what?
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: what?
<nlsthzn> xnixan: say hi from me to all attending :p
<xnixan> nlsthzn, 10000000^10000000 hi for you
<bassem_mobile> nlsthzn: no, i will not do it!
<nlsthzn> bassem_mobile: nobody asked you to do anything
<nlsthzn> :p
<bassem_mobile> ok
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, anyway good luck to all of you
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: so what to tell omar?
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, tell them all i am really sorry that i missed that meeting
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, i had already applied on the meetup site,for the sponsorship!
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, did not he check it?
<bassem_mobile> let me ask him
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, ok
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: he said yes he saw it
<bassem_mobile> and we need to dicuss it
<bassem_mobile> all
<nlsthzn> bassem_mobile: oh, I got mixed up... your at the meeting now and xnixan missed it?
<bassem_mobile> nlsthzn: yes
<xnixan> nlsthzn, yes!
<nlsthzn> bassem_mobile: hehe, my bad... please say hi to all attending please... and wish I could be there...
<bassem_mobile> nlsthzn: no, i will not do it!
<bassem_mobile> :-p
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, tell him that he is most welcome, to come and discuss it, or if he wish, i will meet him!
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, and if he can come with any number for the group, i will be my pleasure, and the management in Al Ahli too!
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: he will call you tomorrow and prepare a small meeting!
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, very good!
<nlsthzn-work> bassem_mobile: where us your spirit of Ubuntu? :)
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, :)
<bassem_mobile> nlsthzn-work: you are not human, you live in rwuais and use windoz!!!
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, it that true???
<nlsthzn-work> I am on Windows at the moment at work, and I do use windows on my desktop to play games, I am running Kubuntu on my laptop and have openSUSE on my netbook however...
<nlsthzn-work> ... not that I have to explain myself to anybody come to think about it :/
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, you have already done :p
<xnixan> bbl
<Haden> Hey guys..
<bassem_mobile> Haden: hey man! did you reach home?
<Haden> bassem_mobile,  Yes...
<Haden> 10 mins back...
<Haden> hello ejat-
<bassem_mobile> Haden: i just left
<bassem_mobile> Haden: i need 1 hour to be at home!!!
<bassem_mobile> you live in ikea?
<Haden> bassem_mobile, Lol.. I wish.. I live somewhere near festival city though.. takes me 10 mins..
<bassem_mobile> Haden: great! so festival city is best meeting place for you!
<Haden> bassem_mobile,  Well I got home by Taxi.. so I had to pay 20 bucks...
<Haden> I came by Metro.. took me almost an hour..
<bassem_mobile> Haden: 20 bucks!!! wow
<bassem_mobile> i've took taxi to deira city center and then metro!
<bassem_mobile> taxi costs me 12 only
<Haden> bassem_mobile, I thought you stay in marina...
<bassem_mobile> Haden: yes i'm in marina
<bassem_mobile> i'm on my way now
<Haden> bassem_mobile,  Sorry.. my bad.. got confused..
<Haden> bassem_mobile, Install natty on my friends laptop... core dupo 1 gb ram, intel graphics.. really slow.. :(
<bassem_mobile> Haden: we didn't discuss the party!
<Haden> bassem_mobile, I had asked Omar.. I thought he would've have planned.. we can discuss something next IRC meet..
<nlsthzn-work> Haden: with those specs even natty should be fast
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-05
<nlsthzn-work> good morning fenris-
<bassem> Haden, xnixan , wake up!
<bassem> fenris-unity,
 * nlsthzn waves
<bassem> nlsthzn, waves
<nlsthzn> bassem: Hi
<bassem> nlsthzn, hi
<nlsthzn> bassem: So did you guys have a productive meeting?
<bassem> nlsthzn, I can't remember!
<bassem> I slept all the time
<nlsthzn> Ah, ok... never mind then
<bassem> Haden,
<Haden> bassem,
 * nlsthzn looks confused
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-06
<Toki> nlsthzn: You're on the K?!
<nlsthzn> Toki: hey, I was... until yesterday
<nlsthzn> well, technically I am still in the K...
<nlsthzn> KDE
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> but not Kubuntu
<Toki> Back on U, then?
<Toki> Yeah, I see "K"onversation. :)
<nlsthzn> openSUSE 11.4 KDE
 * nlsthzn lurks
<Toki> nlsthzn: Sorry, I had to go.
<Toki> So did you go hopping from Ubuntu again?
<nlsthzn> Toki: hey , np... I was went to bed for a few hours... killer flu/cold got me good
<Toki> nlsthzn: Bird flu? :o
<nlsthzn> Toki: doubt it... seasonal flu I am guessing
<Toki> I kid, have a good rest... dabbling with GNU/Linux, that is...
<Toki> :)
<Toki> Summer cold, eh?
<nlsthzn> Toki: :) but yes... back using Geeko's playing ground :)
<Toki> ... And Geeko is...?
<Toki> nlsthzn?
<nlsthzn> busy looking for the best link to explant
<nlsthzn> *explain
<Toki> Ah, sorry for the trouble.
<nlsthzn> http://www.google.ae/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=AaL&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:unofficial&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=p_HDTZngBcHYrQfisqCABQ&ved=0CDEQvgUoAA&q=geeko&nfpr=1&biw=1280&bih=692
<nlsthzn> :p
<Toki> Oh, and did Ii mention that my laptop's down in water?
<nlsthzn> it is the name of the opensuse mascot
<Toki> Ah, I see,
<Toki> Uses GNOME Shell by default, oS?
<nlsthzn> not yet... but they have packaged it first... so the official gnome-shell demonstraters are fedora 15 and openSUSE
<Toki> By the way, Xubuntu looks pretty good though I couldn't get it to install on my P4 system, for reasons unknow.
<Toki> *unknown
<nlsthzn> strange, I have just heard good things about Xubuntu recently
<nlsthzn> but then again, even Kubuntu 11.04 is the best in a long while and it is still struggling for stability against other KDE offers
<Toki> Yeah, the Live session's good, unlike the installer.
<Toki> Too much effort on Unity, and neglect of base system, maybe?
<nlsthzn> Toki: well, even Mark has said Unity is a kind of a public beta... and I do think it was too much too soon ... however, the spin-offs never get the same amount of attention...
<nlsthzn> Kubuntu has zero branding by defualt... nothing to say it is Kubuntu and not just another distro with KDE 4.6
<Toki> I don't know why no branding goes into Kubuntu when even Xubuntu and Lubuntu has some.
<Toki> Kubuntu does have it's own logo, Pretty stupid that there's no branding inside.
<nlsthzn> Toki: I usualy changed the menu launcher icon to the kubuntu logo at least so I knew I was using Kubuntu... if you see how much effort goes into openSUSE to brand everything, even the libre office splash screens... so much attention to detail
<Toki> Aye, it's just sad.
<nlsthzn> the one good thing Kubuntu has going for it is that it has mostly the same ease of use options that Ubuntu has... software center (but not the option of paid apps)... and also still no Ubuntu 1 :/
<Toki> Ubuntu One should wok no problem since the underlying structure is the same.
<Toki> Only the integration Nautilus enjoys would be missing.,
<nlsthzn> Toki: their is currently nothing available officially... the windows client is almost done but nothing for Kubuntu :/
<nlsthzn> really feels like Canonical is going for the money with this
<Toki> I think they feel it's important, since many users switch from Windows in office to Ubuntu back home - you get the dea.
<nlsthzn> Toki: maybe
<Toki> Maybe schmaebey, but that doesn't excuse the neglect.
<nlsthzn> I agree...
<nlsthzn> :)
<Toki> The python backend works regardless of the DE, so how dfficult would it be to write a simple frontend?
<nlsthzn> seems it is more difficult than we imagine (or more difficult to find someone with time to do it)
<Toki> Gotta file a bug report. :)
<nlsthzn> :) I filed several bug reports for Kubuntu, but they all got filed in KDE ... all been marked as duplicates and got lots of angry mails that we should stop spamming about known issues... none of the issues in openSUSE yet
<nlsthzn> but I did get a repo that has most of the latest versions of a lot of applications which helps
<Toki> Were they really duplicates according to you?
<Toki> nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Toki: maybe... thing was, when I read the reports they where from other distro's... so I decided to make a new one... seems however that it was the same KDE issue so they are still duplicates... I am used to filing bugs for Ubuntu in launchpad.... only one distro :)
<Toki> I see.
<Toki> By the way, do you have any machine running Intel VGA?
<nlsthzn> yup, my lappy I am currently using
<Toki> Do you experience this bug? http://slinkyourphotosup.blogspot.com/
<Toki> Oops!
<Toki> Do you experience this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/740893
<Toki> What version s your kernel version? nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Toki: no, I hadn't had that issue yet... but I have intel 945 graphics
<nlsthzn> currently using 2.6.37.1-1.2-pae
<Toki> Try *.38.
<nlsthzn> why?
<Toki> nlsthzn: To see the bug affects you.
<Toki> 37 shows no problem for me, 38 is the ssue,
<nlsthzn> I am not using the same Intel graphics system and I was able to run Natty just fine on this laptop (I think natty uses .38)...
<Toki> I see.
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-07
 * nlsthzn waves
<nlsthzn-work> morning Haden
<Haden> morning nlsthzn-work
<hadenx_> bassem_lap , xnixan ,  good afternoon ...
<bassem_lap> hadenx_,
<hadenx_> bassem_lap , you have Omars email ?
<bassem_lap> hadenx_, Omar's email?
<hadenx_> bassem_lap , yes..
<hadenx_> Can you give me ..
<hadenx_> bassem_lap , I need to check with him if he asked that guy regarding the Launchpad account ...
<hadenx_> Had sent the guy a mail today morning ..
<bassem_lap> hadenx_, ah sorry! I don't have it
<hadenx_> bassem_lap , no probs .. I'll ask Toki ..
 * nlsthzn waves
<Toki> Hadenx: Ping.
 * nlsthzn wavesw
<nlsthzn> *waves
<Hadenx> nlsthzn, Toki, Hello..
<Toki> Evening. foo bars.
<nlsthzn> alo, Hadenx ... Toki ...
<Hadenx> nlsthzn, Toki, did you guys notice the new google search ;ayout?
<Toki> Nnn? I see no difference?
<nlsthzn> haven't looked yet
<Hadenx> I cannot see the cached page option..
<nlsthzn> I don't see anything different
<Toki> Is that the same with all searches?
<Hadenx> Toki , nlsthzn  Yes.. Do you guys see the option for cached pages?
<Toki> I do.
<Hadenx> http://mashable.com/2011/05/06/google-redesigned-search/
<Hadenx> http://www.google.com/+1/button/
<nlsthzn> More like buttons eh
<Hadenx> nlsthzn, google has been working on this for a really long time..
<nlsthzn> Going to be easier to let google and facebook just plug into our brains and suck out everything in there and get it over with
<Hadenx> nlsthzn, Toki... My cached results are gone!!!
<Hadenx> nlsthzn, Soon.. Very soon..
<Toki> Dunno about cached results, I only used Google for searching, so...
<nlsthzn> me too...
<Hadenx> Toki,  I used to use cached results to get results from experts exchange..
<Hadenx> Also some forums without having to logi or signup
<nlsthzn> well... your log in info has nothing to do with cache...
<nlsthzn> your browser stores that info...
<nlsthzn> so I guess it is your browers cache in a sence
<nlsthzn> *sense
<Hadenx> nlsthzn, I talking about google's cache..
<nlsthzn> no, that can't keep log in info... AFAIK... would be uber bad security
<Toki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751972
<nlsthzn> did you clean your recent history on your browser recently
<Toki> Not related to Google.
<Hadenx> nlsthzn, For some reason, google used to cache results available only to paid  members..
<nlsthzn> paid members?
<Hadenx> nlsthzn, So if I accessed the cached version of the page from google.. I could view these results..
<nlsthzn> Toki: your link... you want the bar at the left to give a preview of the open application?
<Hadenx> nlsthzn,  http://www.ghacks.net/2006/07/11/free-answers-from-experts-exchangecom/
<Toki> nlsthzn: No, I'm asking how do you think it should appear if the launcher was window-centric. That thing about preview was an example.
<nlsthzn> Hadenx: ah... sneaky
<nlsthzn> Hadenx: pay and you don't need to do this ;)
<nlsthzn> Toki: I don't think about it...
<Toki> nlsthzn: Well, then I ask you to think about now. :)
<Hadenx> nlsthzn, Experts-exchange was crappy anyway.. Thanks god for stackexchnage
<nlsthzn> eish... in my current physical condition that is not a good idea... besides... the whole preview thing has been done... more productive if you have some options to use rather than just seeing what you will see eventually :)
<Hadenx> Toki, I use avant window  navigator.. I love it.. :)
<Toki> Hadenx: Who cares about docks, it's launchers we want! "P
<Toki> P
<nlsthzn> Toki: well, I answered... gave my two cents worth :)
<Hadenx> Toki, AWN can use dockbarx for launching..
<Toki> Huh, what? A dock use another dock?
<Hadenx> Toki, dock using a launcher.. Dockbarx is a launcher/dock
<nlsthzn> I am sure the launcher will still change a lot before 11.10.... and even then some more... 12.04 will be the one to really watch
<Toki> nlsthzn: Nice avatar.
<nlsthzn> :p
<Hadenx> nlsthzn, I'm sure the other launchers will catch on with better features..
<nlsthzn> Guess who is back using Natty
<Toki> Geelin' Natty?
<Toki> *Feelin'
<nlsthzn> who me? ;p
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> Hadenx: maybe... maybe not ;)
<Hadenx> Toki, awn with dockbarx launchers on the left http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7217903/Screenshot.png
<Toki> So my laptop is down in the dumps, and something happened to my Pentium IV desktop that I don't understand.
<Toki> ON the DT, I tried installing Natty, both Xubuntu and Ubuntu got stuck at the end for some reason.
<Toki> On the last attempt a black screen with monspace fonts appeared, and a weird repeating noise from the computer.
<Hadenx> I installed Natty on my friends laptop.. it's a core duo with a gig of RAM.. runs really slow..
<Toki> Since then it ain't booting, stuck at the Intel motherboard's splash screen or the settings loading screen if I press BIOS setting key.
<Toki> Hadenx: Ouch.
<Toki> Hadenx: Unity?
<Hadenx> Toki, Unity as well as gnome...
<Hadenx> btw who is Guest35243 ?
<Toki> Hadenx: Tried reinstalling?
<Hadenx> Toki, Not sure reinstalling will help.. It; freezes for a couple of seconds when I open multiple windows..
<nlsthzn> Sorry to hear about your issues :/
<Hadenx> nlsthzn,  It's my friends laptop.. had xp on it.. tons of viruses.. 15 minutes too boot ..
<Hadenx> nlsthzn, Toki, I'm ordering some stuff from canonical store.. you guys want anything?
<nlsthzn> Hadenx: still, it should be plenty fast enough... hmmm... I was also thinking about getting a few things from there...
<Toki> I'd like a computer, but Canonical doesn't sell em. ;)
<nlsthzn> :)
<Hadenx> Toki, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/25-usb-stick-pc-running-ubuntu.html
<nlsthzn> lol...
<Toki> Hadenx: Read about it, it's ARM, I won't get much packages on it.
<nlsthzn> still got to see it work
<Hadenx> Toki, I'm sure stilll amazing looking at the size of that thing..
<Hadenx> And it won't be that difficult compiling the packages for ARM
<Toki> Hadenx: Who would spend hours compiling on that thing?!
<Hadenx> Toki, It's pretty powerful.. don't underestimate..
<Toki> Meh, I want a computer...
<Hadenx> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=774
<Hadenx> this is what i'll get..
<Toki> Sorry for my crappy responses,but I don't enjoy Windows and on someone else
<Toki> 's system.
<Toki> Hadenx: That's the most functional thing out of the whole shop.
<Toki> Good choice.
<nlsthzn> I like the other bag more
<Hadenx> Toki, rest of the stuff is pretty good too..
<nlsthzn> just a bit expensive :/
<Toki> Hadenx: I am speaking in terms of usefulness.
<nlsthzn> if memory serves bassem also said something about getting stuff from the store
<Toki> nlsthzn: What do you expect of "branded" products? :/
<nlsthzn> Toki: still
<Toki> Guys, can I borrow 1.5k from one of you? *shies*
<nlsthzn> could always get a pack of 100 11.04 CD's :)
<Hadenx> Toki, 1.5 k for?
<Toki> Hadenx: New laptop. :)
<Hadenx> Did you give your laptop for repair?
<Toki> Hadenx: Nope, just found out about the number for service center today, and while I called at four, it says they're only available from 9 to 6.
<Toki> Go figure.
<nlsthzn> What happened to your lappy?
<Toki> nlsthzn: Water.
<nlsthzn> ah, that sucks
<Toki> nlsthzn: No sunlight on top of that. If I do try and keep it outside, it'd be packed with sand in hours.
<Toki> nlsthzn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748956
<nlsthzn> Toki: I had seen the thread, but never opened it :/
<Toki> nlsthzn: Well, now you know what was that about...
<Toki> I'm feeling $$$.
<Toki> [frustration release mode - kinda] UGH, I WANT TO USE UBUNTU!
<Toki> KUBUNTU/XUBUNTU/LUBUNTU Fedora openSUSE any freakin' GNU/Linux distro for that matter!
<Toki> [/release mode]
<nlsthzn> boot with a live disc when no one is looking
<Toki> See ya in a bit, gotta buy milk, my eternal favorite food.
<Toki> nlsthzn: Where?
<Toki> My dad's PC?
<Toki> Well, I can just change Windows to Ubuntu as fast as changing Windows.
<Toki> *changing windows
<Toki> *can't
<Toki> And no changes saved, nothing done.
<nlsthzn> sure... just boot the live environment... don't install
<Toki> TT_TT
<Toki> By the way, if anyone's interested in package management for OS in HDD from live environment: http://askubuntu.com/questions/40453/package-management-of-installed-system-from-live-environment/40470#40470
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-08
<Toki> Hey, peeps anyone got an internal HDD to spare? Anything that can handle a regular Ubuntu installation would do.
<bassem> Toki, ???
<Toki> bassem: I need a HDD for my desktop. The old one's ain't working no more.
<bassem> Toki, buy one :-)
<Toki> bassem: Money.
<bassem> Toki, you have 2 options: 1- use your laptop from cd 2- use it from usb
<Toki> bassem: It's not about the laptop, I said desktop.
<Toki> Laptop still not showing any signs of revival.
<Toki> I've got a Pentium IV desktop.
<bassem> same for desktop!
<bassem> Toki, did you try to boot ubuntu from usb? it's pretty fast
<Toki> bassem: Takes too long to boot.
<Toki> And I can't take out the USB and use the PC at the same time. >_>
<bassem> maybe you have usb 1
<Toki> If you mean multiple USBs, back to square one - I"d need to buy a new one.
 * nlsthzn falls asleep, good night
